# SCABIES Goes Green! Cleaning Up California One Piece of Trash at a Time.



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9GiKo2i8vSM[/YOUTUBE]

SCABIES Goes Green! Cleaning Up California One Piece of Trash at a Time.

SCABIES (Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate Entomological Society) is a local bug enthusiast group that i help to run. We go on hikes and bug hunts and i would like for the group to start picking up trash wherever we go. I think that it really fits into our love of nature and the stuff that lives there. Plus, i hope to parley this activity into some good press for my group at some point in the future 


This video was uploaded from a ~21MB WMV file. Note: I am experimenting with only uploading my highest quality version and then letting people with slower connections select down the quality. It would be nice to not have multiple versions of everything for a bunch of different reasons 

Category: Education
Tags: Southern *California *Arachnid *Bug *Invertebrate *Entomological *Society *Pickup *Clean *Trash *Environment *Environmental *Green *Ecology


----------



## Texas Blonde (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome Andrew!  You should check out the Tread Lightly organization, I think you would really like it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 16, 2010)

haHA!  one pretty lady hopefully thinking i am slightly less of a jerk cuz of this 





do you think they would, like, have beef with me and some of scabies being catchers?   if not, i am looking for bigger, "real" organizations to maybe promote scabies though a bit


----------



## Texas Blonde (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know.  Worth a shot though right?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 16, 2010)

CERTAINLY worth looking into, for sure!

thanks, Sky 

^ feels like i just said some sort of tiny prayer.  interesting


----------

